# Question for Beaglers



## HardTime (Dec 14, 2009)

What bloodline of beagles has the best hunt and still have line control?

Thanks


----------



## Corey (Dec 14, 2009)

My vote goes for Blackcreek, all the ones I seen have good 
hunt and good line control..Just dont expect a speed 
demon.


----------



## ramblinroads (Dec 14, 2009)

ive got alot of blood off cotton country scout it seems to be pretty good blood


----------



## rabbithunter (Dec 14, 2009)

all depends if ur looking 4 AKC  \ or UKC \\ NKS they all have diff. bloodlines.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 14, 2009)

I havenoticed  those with BLUE BLOOD have GREAT LINE , and GREAT CHECKABILITY , and GREAT SPEED!!!!!!


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 14, 2009)

well i am unsure but i am liking this turbo blood that i am getting into my male pup has started easier than any i have ever started and runs hard to be such a young dog


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Ask 100 different people you'll get 100 different answers.  Get a "visual" on what you like and go with that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Retired Army Guy said:


> Ask 100 different people you'll get 100 different answers.  Get a "visual" on what you like and go with that.



Exactly!!!!

How big the check area is allowed to be is subjective.

How far your comfortable with letting them drift off the line is your preferance. Your the one going to hunt them and feed them, get what makes you happy.

If your intent is to field trial......now thats a whole other can of worms!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, I'm serious now????? the blood I have through Oakhill {KY} and DADDY RABBIT {GA}   , is hard to beat.   CanePatch's TRI's are really fast and do it all good, and my little Blues have to hump to keep up but they do. The Speed is different, but the power I believe is the same. Both groupes of puppys , TRI and Blues, are starting to run at FOUR months with NO PEN running involved. Take this for what its worth.


----------



## 027181 (Dec 15, 2009)

anybody run weir creek or gay breed dogs


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 15, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Your New Pup, "Daddy Rabbit's Copper Head" goes back too some very strong Weir Creek, the old Grand Field Champion, Cotton Country Scout was a pure breed Weir Creek, owned by one of the best Progressive Pack, Field Trialers in the U.S.A. Mr. George Blaine, from Oak Hill, La.

I once ran against that old male, C.C. Scout back in the mid 1990's and he was Tough!!  Talk about Line Control, and hunting ablility, old Scout was the Hound too beat, in his day! He was the SunshineMills , Sportsman Pride, Hound Off The Year, the first year off the P.P.Division's ARHA Contest. I seen him run all year that year, and nothing could come close, I was picked apart, when running agains this Old Chocolate, hound!!

He passed away, there at Mr. George's place in Oak Grove at a very old age, he was not a free breeder, and Mr.George had a very hard time getting pups off Scout?

I was lucky as Mr. George let me, bring a Hare Hound, breed female that he had breed, too old Scout back to my Kennels here, in Ga. I am gussing it was about 1992 ? Not sure without going looking at my records, but that female had 6 pups, and that is how I  got my start, off the old time Weir Creeks, blood line that flows freely to this day in some of my hounds.

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> OK, I'm serious now????? the blood I have through Oakhill {KY} and DADDY RABBIT {GA}   , is hard to beat.   CanePatch's TRI's are really fast and do it all good, and my little Blues have to hump to keep up but they do. The Speed is different, but the power I believe is the same. Both groupes of puppys , TRI and Blues, are starting to run at FOUR months with NO PEN running involved. Take this for what its worth.



Respectfully, you say NO PEN, like pen training is a sin. I'm not retired or have a job that allows running several days a week. I can only wish I could, I so envy those that can. 

Putting pups in a pen allows me to expose them in a week what you do over several weeks kicking up rabbit for them. When I picked my last pups up from the pen they were running as a pair at 5 months.

As far as speed, it's all in how they achieve it. There are dogs that are fleet a foot and then slam on brakes and hang on to a check. There are others that get their speed by swinging, slashing, hooking with little concern for the line. I personally have no use for a hound that lacks line control.

I was watching the Grand Champions run at an ARHA trial ,there was a big male that was forever more fast. He was literally dragging the pack around, it was all the others could do to stay up with him. When they hit a check he would swing/hook a huge area looking for the line while the others worked out the check tighter. There was a smaller female with more line control that came out of most of the checks. As soon as she opened the big male would run to the front and we were off to the races again. At the end of the day the little female won the class as she had a lot of checks and no faults due to line control issues. I personally prefer the cleaner hound type hound, the little female was a dandy!

Preacher it sounds like your hounds are doing great, look forward to seeing them run some time.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 15, 2009)

Everybody likes something different in a dog. Some dogs have great line control but wouldn't hunt a biscuit. I can't stand a dog that won't hunt. I don't care how good they can hold the line, I don't want him if he stands there and watches as I stomp the briars waiting for me to jump the rabbit and I've seen my share of those too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2009)

Absolutely right Jody, why feed a pack of hounds and then have to kick the briars yourself. They better be under and through the briar patch.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a mix in my kennel and like it all.Weir Creek,Lizard creek and Branko.I like em big,strong and hard hitting with clean line work,tight checks and tons of hunt.When i drop the tailgate you can rest assure it's fixing to be on!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 15, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Ruger #3, Back when the Progressive Pack Division, was established about 1991or2 that kind of hound, that you just described, would have gotten a minus, for swinging, and when the hound did it three times. The judge would have had it picked up.

I was an ARHA Liscened, judge and that old boy would have been in the truck, in about 15 minutes.

I have not been to any P.P. trials in a number of years, but they say you seldom, see the hounds pocked, up today for anything, the just let them run and often times they end up winning the hunts.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`````````````>


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 15, 2009)

282 did you get my PM???? Good to see you back on the air   Ruger, you took me all WRONG, I was not knocking Rabbits that are run behind the fense, three of my best were started in a pen at an early age, but I don't have access to a pen, so I'm just excited the other two with no pen experience are co-equal with those with pen experience!!!!!! One is only four months and this afternoon he ran with the big boys!!!!!!


----------



## beagleman64 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Stubby Dogs!*

Love those line bred Stubby dogs for hunt and line control in one package!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> 282 did you get my PM???? Good to see you back on the air   Ruger, you took me all WRONG, I was not knocking Rabbits that are run behind the fense, three of my best were started in a pen at an early age, but I don't have access to a pen, so I'm just excited the other two with no pen experience are co-equal with those with pen experience!!!!!! One is only four months and this afternoon he ran with the big boys!!!!!!



You know I read that again and see what you mean. Silly internet, easy to read wrong! 

Lots to be proud of there!!!! 

Oh FYI, planning on getting my blues in a pen next month. Hope they start as easy as yours!


----------



## Corey (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been to 4 ARHA PP hunts in the last two months
and I have seen some Bad to the Bone dogs and I have 
seen some that I would not feed. I can say this, every
time I seen a dog swing they ended up minus out. 

I heard PPL say that PP hounds are trashy, but what 
standard are they going by when they say this SPO?


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 16, 2009)

One of Blues tied for first place last may in PP and to be a trashy dog he sure has a lot FIRE in his EYES!!!!!!


----------



## Corey (Dec 16, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> One of Blues tied for first place last may in PP and to be a trashy dog he sure has a lot FIRE in his EYES!!!!!!



You cant count that they let you win, it was be nice to a 
special person day!


----------



## Casey S (Dec 16, 2009)

If you want a fast dog that can hold a tight line get you
some James Aikens Bred Dogs


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 16, 2009)

Corey, that was a LOW-BLOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 17, 2009)

*My Dog Is In This Fight~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!*

Hay, I am always swaying "My Dog is Not In that Fight"!

But in this case, I have to day, Yes, Sir that was a Low Blow, Preacherman!!

If you look on the papers off, this little Ugly Blue Tick, with the Fire In his Eyes! that the Preacher is talking about, may be able to find out just why , My Dog is in this Fight?

I will let the Preacherman take it from here!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bobman (Dec 17, 2009)

what does the abreviation PP mean in beagle trials


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 17, 2009)

progressive pack


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 17, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

SPO, AKC Small Pack Option.

I don't know what Corey, means when he said PPL said that the pp were trashy??

Can't say they any Trasher, than  the Gays , Gun Smokes & Skullforks !!

May have changed a lots since I was running P.P. but the above bloodlines were  the ones, always getting D.Q. when I was running back in the 90's!  Notice these are all A.K.C. breed hounds!

I ran against some ARHA hounds that were Never involved in any trash runs, One especially comes to my attention, Honey Springs Radar, from Oklahoma, made Gr.Fld.Ch. Hound Of the years, for two years in a row, ARHA/NKC Hall Of Fame, and Never once was D.Q. for Trash.  So I suppose this old black and tan hound Spoke well for the ARHA/NKC !!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

HardTime said:


> What bloodline of beagles has the best hunt and still have line control?
> 
> Thanks



Especially if your gun hunting I would look really hard into blood lines that are known for not running trash.  Problem is very few folks are going to admit their dogs run trash, especially if they're trying to make a sale.
Some dogs (very few In my opinion)  just never seem interested in it.  Most dogs in my opinion need to be trained "Not Too".
Not Always but normally a dog can be trained Not Too run trash.  Again "my opinion" if a dog has been "trained" not to run trash he still stands a chance of running trash again one day.  Like kids if they think they can get away with it they will try it.   I consider my dogs pretty much broke but I always run them with shock collars and keep up with them best I can.  I feel there are too many variables out there; not just deer but fox, coyotes, possums, coons, bobcats, feral cats the list is never ending.  You also never know when a buddy's dog opens up wide open on trash if your dogs will be able to resist the chase or if trash jumps right up in front of them as they're chasing a rabbit.  (I have seen this too many times!) Last but not least as they say every dog has its day.  Some dogs go years with out chasing trash then one day.....Bam! They're off chasing a deer!  You just never know!


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 17, 2009)

Never seen a 100% broke bloodline.You will pretty much always find a hound in any bloodline that will run something other than a rabbit.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 17, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Never seen a 100% broke bloodline.You will pretty much always find a hound in any bloodline that will run something other than a rabbit.



I agree with that 100%.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I agree with that 100%.



 So true! And most wont talk about it!

I wont do this justice but I was at trial recently and heard one of the funniest tales of beagles on off game.

Seems this pack hit a trail and after a couple turns lines out headed for a house. Everyone knows they are probably not on a rabbit. When the judges get to the house they have some old gals cat run back home.

I think the judges deserved hazardous duty pay for meeting granny in the driveway when a pack of hounds just run her cat!


----------



## Corey (Dec 17, 2009)

MLandrum:  it was a joke 

Daddy Rabbit: I was just letting everyone know im not 
seeing swinging dogs win PP trials thats all, you know 
how folks talk. 

Hardtime: Im sorry this thread got this far off 
track.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 17, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit doesn't D.Q. stand for the DAIRY QUEEN, if so does that mean they use to hold field trials at the DAIRY Don't forget those Skullf dogs were a line of my GREAT,GREAT,GREAT Uncle---- John Landrum of MISSISSIPPI----Hall of Fame


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 17, 2009)

*D.q.*

Sorry about Great, Great, Great, Grandpaw, have to tell it like it is!!

I had some Weir Creeks breed to the old Black Skullforks, they would run anything that came through the Woods!  I belive they woudl run a bicycle, if they couldn't find anything else to run??  I  Have, gotton away from them now days, went to some Blue Ticks, off the Oakhill~~, sure do like them lots better!!
                                                                                        Preacherman, 
Why don't you get you some of them Skullforks??

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## red dragon (Dec 17, 2009)

shorts pro are are a good one but they are sometimes mouthy.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Never seen a 100% broke bloodline.You will pretty much always find a hound in any bloodline that will run something other than a rabbit.




I totally agree but you have to admit some lines tend to fair better than others.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Dec 17, 2009)

I think we all can agree, that there are certain traits in each line, we like. So why not just get a grade dog w/ all those lines combined! LOL!

To be truthful, the best dog I have ever hunted with was a grade female. With that being said I have never seen or met or hunted w/ alot of you guys. So your dogs may be the "best" of the "best". This I do know, I am sure there is dogs out there that start faster, run harder, and hunt better, but I believe when all the dust settles. A dog that can jump, run, and bring that rabbit to the gun, is the dog I want. No matter breed, papers, no papers, in the end, its all about my 9 yr old son. When his eyes light up when he sees that bunny, everything else is just a blur.............


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 18, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

I have to agree with you 100% !

It's all about the young ones, I have gone through all my Boys, now have finished up my Grandson's. Yep, just waiting on that Great Great Grandson!!

Just hope I can hold out a few more years.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## lone cedar farm (Dec 18, 2009)

I always had good luck raising Weircreeks, most of mine were line bred Boggy holler Buddie thru Chucks little Willie. Mixed this line with some from Terry Tunnels kennel in Tn. to keep from inbreeding so much. They were to me the best swamp rabbit dogs, never seen a creek or river they wouldnt cross and got them in trouble more than once due to swollen water.

Still have an old linebred male grandson from willie, hes getting old but still loves it!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 18, 2009)

D.R., If I was catching catfish with shrimp  why would I change to liver??????    Right now I'm catching rabbits with Oakhill and Daddy Rabbit I'm sure not changing even if the were lemon / whites, TRIS / Black and tans,  they just happen to be BLUEBERRY BLUES!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 18, 2009)

lone cedar farm said:


> I always had good luck raising Weircreeks, most of mine were line bred Boggy holler Buddie thru Chucks little Willie. Mixed this line with some from Terry Tunnels kennel in Tn. to keep from inbreeding so much. They were to me the best swamp rabbit dogs, never seen a creek or river they wouldnt cross and got them in trouble more than once due to swollen water.
> 
> Still have an old linebred male grandson from willie, hes getting old but still loves it!



Buddy finished for Field Champion in 4 trials. 3 firsts and a second got way more than the required points to finish in short order.

You would have to provide some schooling on on the Willie bloodline.


----------

